# Need HELP! pdf version of E46 manual..



## 323Ci_VM (May 5, 2003)

I seem to have lost my owners manual. I'm sure I kept it in a very safe place; unfortunately it's so safe even i can't find it...

Can anyone email me a pdf version of the E46 manual; Preferably 2000 323Ci, but any other E46 will do. The BMW owners circle in Canada does not have the manuals online unforntuately. If you can please email to [email protected].

Thanks,


----------



## 323Ci_VM (May 5, 2003)

Thanks rumatt for the quick reply. Please email it to me at [email protected]tmail.com.

Sorry, if you mean you cannot attach it in an email, maybe if you have MSN Messenger you can send it by MSN file transfer. MSN ID is same as email.

Thanks a bunch.



rumatt said:


> *I have the 2003 320/325/330 manual. It's 3+ megs so I can't attach it. You want me to mail it to you? *


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

anyone know an online source?


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

rumatt said:


> *I got it from the bmwusa.com owners circle section. You register your car, then it gives access to the manual. I don't know if there is another way without registering. *


okay, thanks.


----------

